
BlueCrew (YC S15) uses tech for blue-collar temp agency - coopernewby
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/BlueCrew-uses-tech-for-blue-collar-temp-agency-6864229.php
======
npkarnik
I was lucky to meet these guys recently. They hire staffers as W2 workers, not
1099 contractors. They're building something that is impacting the lives of
people who typically work minimum wage jobs. The talented, reliable workers on
their platform make more than minimum wage, which is a testament to how
Bluecrew's marketplace creates better outcomes for workers and businesses.

~~~
maxxxxx
I am a little worried that they will get blown away by a competitor who is not
as nice to people and can be cheaper that way.

~~~
formatjam
Yea. I was wondering how can they afford to pay for the benefits for W-2.

How can they compete to someone doing exactly the same thing but as a 1099
contractor instead of W2 to cut cost.

------
wasjosh
Neato. It'd be cool to see this go nationwide.

Some non-paywalled info:

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/08/bluecrew/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/08/bluecrew/)

[http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/bluecrew-
upgrades-o...](http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/bluecrew-upgrades-on-
demand-staffing-platform-drive-greater-transparency-hiring-
performance-2102176.htm)

------
unholythree
As far as I can tell the only novel thing about this is that they are W2
employees. I've worked with unskilled and semi-skilled laborers from temp
agencies in my last blue collar job.

So are these guys all making 32 hours a week and qualifying for benefits? How
does their pay reflect their skills. Do they offer more skilled temps than
competing agencies?

I'm suspicious that this isn't so much a business model as much a faux
humanitarian PR stunt.

